# motherboard utilities disk



## jetster

I've just bought intel desktop board d101ggc and utility disk came with it.
I tried to install the disk and it when it came to the realtek audio driver, only 27% was installed and it kinda stop moving so I press cancel.

After that, everytime I tried to run the disk, it said "the application failed to initialize successfully-(E0441203)"

Anyone knows the probs and how to get round it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## PC eye

The first thing right off is to go into the device manager to see which items have a yellow mark next to them. You simply right click on those to choose the update driver option and browse to the correct folder under "drivers". Windows should then detect and copy the correct with them being installed at that time. The other option is to choose the automatic search and let Windows even download the drivers needed that way. If this method fails to get results a trip to the Intel site seen at http://developer.intel.com/design/motherbd/gendrive.htm


----------



## The Guru

I got the same problem with a computer in my company, slightly different motherboard though - it is the intel classic series DG965ss.  i have already installed all drivers for the new motherboard.


----------



## PohTayToez

OLD THREAD.

But if you're having troubles installing drivers from a disk, just get them online from the manufacture's website.  In fact, that's really what you should do if the first place to make sure you're getting the latest up-to-date drivers.


----------



## zxzx73

*Solution...*

If you have the message: Aplication failed to initialize...(E0441203)
i just delete in the registry (HKLM/Software/Intel/ExpressInstaller), because here is a flag for the running installation...


----------

